# Akuna Bay Sunday 22/10



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Saturday's forecast for Sydney looks a complete writeoff with the weather settling down on Sunday. I'd love to get among the salmon but still doesn't look good enough on Sunday. Also near new moon so have the largest tidal variation.

So, I'm thinking of hitting Akuna Bay again on Sunday. On the water by 1pm, with yabby pump on board to try get some live bait. Plan then is simply to drift in deeper water with a nipper on the bottom and either casting small sps at the shore and bouncing them back or larger sps into the deeper water and jigging them about (depends on how the drift goes).

Maybe venture back up to the flats towards dusk.

I have an urgent desire to get a keeper table fish or two on board P2.

If anyone has a better plan for Sunday arvo, I'm willing to follow


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Still going. Wind should drop and rain is good for fishing


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

kraley said:


> Peril said:
> 
> 
> > Still going. Wind should drop and rain is good for fishing
> ...


As above, on water by 1pm, which is close to low tide. This is to get the live bait. If you arrive a bit later you should find me up on the flats with yabby pump. Will you want some? I've rigged my gear for drifting bait & sps and casting sps. Leaving the trolling lures at home for a change. Though might pop back up to the flats on dusk to chuck some plastics around.

BTW, Optus has no signal down there. Not sure about other operators but its in a deepish gully so probably not.


----------

